# I'm out...sorta



## Muki (Oct 15, 2015)

Just got a full time office job with excellent benefits. I'll still do at least one Uber ride a month just to keep my account active. That way I can still use my referral code and get bonuses or free ride credits. I can also still turn it on if I'm heading into town on a weekend night. Almost every ping out where I live on a weekend night is headed downtown, so in that case I'm just getting a pax to pay for my gas and first few rounds of beer.

But as far as doing Uber as my main source of income, I'm done. Well, been done with that for about a month now. My tenure was pretty short lived. It just wasn't worth it. A lot of wear and tear. Sometimes I'd look at how many hours I'd been driving and how much money I made and feel mired in despair. And then my market is saturated to the point that surge is almost non-existent. That was my final motivation to spruce up the resume and start sending some out.


----------

